# gecko enclosure pics



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 19, 2008)

hey al id love to see some pics of gecko enclosures, i am gettting a pair of geckos soon and am gonna keep them in an exo terra but id just like to see pics of everyone elses gecko enclosures

thanks


----------



## mistymtn (Mar 19, 2008)

Depends what species you are after?

All my Nephrurus are kept in plastic tubs.
Nice, cheap & easy to clean

Cheers


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 19, 2008)

any spcies setups


----------



## Shonfield (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Shonfield (Mar 19, 2008)

that oedura lesueurii setup btw


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 19, 2008)

awesome enclosure shonfield, keep them coming


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 19, 2008)

Some of my milii setups.....


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 19, 2008)

great thread, i wanna see some too,...so bumpedy bump!!!


----------



## Jakee (Mar 19, 2008)

I will post pics tonight of my levis tank but i cant get the card in the card reader >=[


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## asis (Mar 19, 2008)

Some Strophurus live here


----------



## warren63 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice setup Asis, got golden tails on my wish list and that gives me ideas for my setup


----------



## warren63 (Mar 19, 2008)

Heres my O. Marmorata setup, which only a week old but im already planning somehting different for it, will post pics later of my miii tanks


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 19, 2008)

bump, keep them coming


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Mar 19, 2008)

i will post pics later of my bynoes setup


----------



## warren63 (Mar 19, 2008)

Heres my Milii tanks, first one is a non feeding night they have some plants and vines etc to play around and the second one on a feeding night (actually just took this pic only minutes ago)with generally everything removed so they can find the crickets easily and last pic of my other tank which peviously housed just my male


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## jimbo (Mar 20, 2008)

My N.amyae tank


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 20, 2008)

S.intermedius:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 20, 2008)

awsome enclosures keep them coming


----------



## Kenshin (Mar 22, 2008)

just posted pics of my levis enclosures here:

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/n-levis-78234


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 22, 2008)

bump keep them coming


----------



## imalizard (Mar 22, 2008)

I used to make my own gecko enclosures. I dont make them any more. I like all of the setups heaps!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 22, 2008)

Bump, more people have to have pics, im setting up my dtellas enclosure atm and ill get pics of it wen im done and upload them


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 22, 2008)

bump, common Ryan, show me a pic! MORE PICS


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 24, 2008)

come on people dont be lazy lol please post pics, also can you use sand as a substrate for dubious dtellas, and wat about oedura tryoni? thanks


----------

